
Would Intel/AMD branded laptops be a good idea? - yuhong
https://www.reddit.com/r/hardware/comments/42cnbq/would_intelamd_branded_laptops_be_a_good_idea/
======
yuhong
Notice I put a "high quality UEFI BIOS" in my wishlist.

